# In Michigan, looking for breeder



## aam1 (Jan 25, 2014)

We are looking at getting a German Shepherd puppy. I have had other breeds of dogs, but this will be our first GSD. We are mostly looking for a family companion, to grow up with and also be protective of our children. Temperament will be important as well as health. From my research it seems we would do better with a showline rather than working line. I have heard good things about Alta-Tollhous dogs. Another breeder near us is Vom Dinaburg. Does anyone have any input/ experience on this breeder? Any other suggestions that I should look at? Would prefer Michigan but could be a nearby state. I prefer to drive to visit the breeder/ puppies and then to pick up. I hate the thought of shipping a puppy. Thank you for any info


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Alta-Tollhaus has great showlines. I see many of them at training and they are all of good temperament/make excellent companions. Not familiar with vom Dinaburg kennel. You are looking at showlines not working lines I assume? What part of the state are you located?


----------



## aam1 (Jan 25, 2014)

We are just a little north of Detroit. I am from the Grand Rapids area and still have family there, so either side of Michigan is pretty easy for me to visit a breeder. Vom Dinaburg is a breeder over here, just haven't seen any reviews on them. She seems to use German lines and do the appropriate health testing. Their website says they are a top small breeder, she says she has about 5-6 litters per year


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

five to six litters a year??? a small breeder???????????????????????

nononononono!!!

That is NOT a 'small' breeder - that is someone pretty much raising pups instead of having a job! 

I haven't looked at the website - don't know a thing about it....but just from the economics of raising and selling pups - that is a business set up to make a profit, not a hobby small breeder.

Little things like this, deceptive marketing, turn me off. 

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

index
I agree, 5-6 litters a year is not small. I'd keep looking and take your time....but no harm in visiting the breeder. Choosing a breeder is time consuming and knowing what to look for is important. This article(and others on the website) may be of help in your search: (German Shepherd Breeders, by Wildhaus Kennels)


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I have an Alta Tollhaus puppy. She's 5 months old now. She's everything I could have asked for and Julie did a wonderful job picking her out for me. 

I would suggest going and visiting the breeders and go from there.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

aam1 said:


> I hate the thought of shipping a puppy.


A well bred puppy with a solid temperament should have absolutely no problem on an airplane for a few hours. It's really no big deal.


----------



## thall (Jul 21, 2009)

We got Max four years ago from vom Dinaburg. He's a great dog; fit and trim at 100 lbs. Smart (capable of doing more than we're doing with him - that's our fault not his), certainly lets us know if someone pulls in the driveway, gets along well with other dogs, and (in our very biased opinion) he is a beautiful animal. A friend of ours got a female from Browning Haus in Gaylord; she's very happy with her dog, but I don't have much personal experience with her. She seems like a pretty good dog. Good luck and be careful picking the right pup. They (again in our very biased opinion) are the best dogs you can get. I would have no problem recommending vom Dinaburg.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll third Alta Tollhaus. I have a friend with one of her dogs. SHe is on this board, check with Josie and ask her about Koda. She has had a great experience with Julie.


----------



## Kejasa (Jul 8, 2012)

** Comments removed by ADMIN. Stick to PM's or you will get a warning"


----------



## MyGermanGirls (Dec 23, 2012)

I strongly recommend Hanabrit German Shepherds, especially if you are looking for a family companion. Judy is a wonderful woman who breeds for family dogs. Many of her dogs are Therapy Dog certified. All of her breeding dogs have had OFAs or Penn Hips done and have their CGCs. She uses the BioSensor (Super Puppy) program and her dogs come with a 2-year temperament and health guarantee. She offers a lifetime of support, and is also a fabulous trainer.
She breeds for low-medium drive...willing and able to "do" if asked, but content to hang around with the family. Very family oriented. She breeds big and gentle . I have one of her dogs, and could not be happier with her. I took this puppy home at 9 weeks, and had virtually no housebreaking to do with her, she was easily crate trained, and she was already well socialized. She is now 20 months old, and she is amazing. I am also in contact with her "pack" almost daily, and can tell you that they are raised and kept in the home and they all have wonderful temperaments.
She is located in Highland, Michigan, so probably within an hour of you, depending on exactly where you are.
She also has plenty of training and socializing opportunities available for puppy owners: several obedience classes a week, and a Sunday walk around downtown Milford for socialization. We usually have between 10 and 30 GSDs each Sunday.

Julie


----------

